
For National Geographic, an Exploration of Race (and Commercial Opportunity) - anarbadalov
https://undark.org/article/national-geographic-race-issue-genetic-testing/
======
anarbadalov
"The tension here goes far beyond the pages of the magazine and its marketing
pitches, with deeper questions looming about how the era of personal genomics
in general will shape national conversations about race. Will all of this
sequencing help people come to understand race as a social construct, not a
biological fact? Or will it enable new forms of scientific racism, as
researchers, corporations, and governments deploy new ways to taxonomize human
beings?"

